# Air ride suspension



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

any air ride suspensions yet?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cost too much and weighs a car down,cars you see with airride v8s and show cars


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

i have installed about three setups for trucks, and total parts costs are roughly $800. considering we have struts, maybe easier to replace springs.



i work at a body shop and may start a new project soon. will keep posted.


----------

